# my latest set of wheels



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: my latest set of wheels (b5bel)*

Perfect. What suspension setup is that?


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

thanks! i'm running h&r coil overs. will be putting in the h&r front and rear sway bars as soon as they get here.


----------

